# Front Row on older Macs



## Veljo (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm not sure if this has been done before (probably has), but has anyone here successfully installed Front Row onto an older Mac without a remote?

I did tonight, and I must say it's something new and fun to play with until I get myself a new MacBook Pro. It runs surprisingly smooth as well on my 800MHz G4.

For those who are interested in installing Front Row on their Mac, use the tutorial here:
http://andrewescobar.com/frontrow/

Pretty easy; two restarts and it's ready!


----------



## Timmargh (Jul 15, 2006)

I installed it on my iMac G4 using Andrew Escobar's method - works well. It works even better with my AirClick USB.


----------



## Torxter (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeap, it works glorious on my iMac G5. I don't really NEED a remote because I have a bluetooth keyboard anyways... only bad thing about front row is that it doesn't support real video, which I have a ton of on my computer because it's so small. :/


----------



## Radio-years (Jul 19, 2006)

i have it on my powermac G3 and iMac G3  Runs kinda slow but heh .


----------



## Qion (Jul 19, 2006)

I've installed it on my eMac. I don't really have much of a use for it though, because I've already got a DVD player (DVD Player), movie players (VLC, ffmpegx, Real, iTunes), and a music player (iTunes). Launching Front Row is just a hassle.


----------



## Ifrit (Jul 24, 2006)

It runs suprisingly smooth on my mac mini G4, unfortunally it doesn't allow to play the songs which are stored on my iPod.


----------



## Ifrit (Jul 31, 2006)

I noticed that the iPhoto slideshows in Frontrow don't work on my mac mini G4. When the transition to the second picture takes place, the slideshow aborts and brings me back to the Frontrow main screen. It might be the high resolution (1680x1050) can't be handeled the mac mini G4's graphic card, or the build in graphic don't support cerain effects which are required by Frontrow.


----------

